# Power woodcarving



## Grmedic68 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hello! I'm posting this so I can decide which one I want for my Dad!

Foredom Flexshaft vs. Master Carver Pro Flex
Pros? Cons?
Personal likes? Dislikes?

He's going to be using it mainly for his hobbies.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

my first flex-shaft was the Foredom. and I loved it. - but my daughter absconded it.
(I don't remember if it had reverse or not - or the RPM. it was a 1980s model).
sooooo - I bought the Master Carver 799501 which has reverse and
turns at a healthy 22k RPMs.
I lost it in one of my home moves and needed another right away so I bought the
Grizzly G1806 which turns at 18k RPMs. it is not reversible, only an ON/OFF switch.
both work well with the foot operated speed controller. (which is a MUST HAVE).
years later, I found the Master Carver. so now I have both.
to me, the important part is the interchangeability of the handpieces and other parts.
the handpiece should accommodate the 1/8 and 1/4" collets and bits.
personally, if your Dad is a beginner carver, I would go with the less expensive models.
(and no matter what you buy, see if you can buy an extra Chuck Key with it. they have
a very small key that is specific to the handpiece. if you lose it - the carver is useless).
Foredom is an awesome company and they produce great products.
but the Master Carver or Grizzly can do the same job for a lot less money.

please tell us a little about your Dad. his hobbies, his skill level, tools available and what 
will he be using a Flex-Shaft carver for the most ?

*WoodCarving Illustrated* has an article on Foredom vs Mastercarver that you might like.

.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

Both will do the job and use the same standard keyed shaft for accessories, so it may be a matter of which comes with the most. I have never owned one that reversed so it is not a feature that matters to me. My Foredom seems quieter than my others, perhaps better bearings? My only complaint with the Master Carver is that I have had miixed results ordering from them and have pretty much stopped buying anything from them. You might look at the rotary shaft grinder from Harbor Freight. It is only $50, comes with a small chuck handpiece and the standard flexshaft and foot pedal. It is compatible with all the Foredom handpieces and accessories, so I bought the Foredom handpiece that takes 1/4" shaft burrs for $50 bucks. It is only 15000 rpm, but that is sufficient for sanding and the larger burrs I use. I have a micromotor tool that goes up to 45000rpm for my smaller bits. I have used it for over 15 years with no problems. The shaft, handpieces, and foot pedal all work with my Foredom and other motors, so I feel it is a good way to get started, as nothing is wasted if you decide to upgrade. Leaves some money for buying burrs and bits and stones you might want!


----------



## Grmedic68 (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks for the input. So you don't order from woodcarvers supply that's where I was going to order it from. The prob I struggle with is there's not a lot out there review wise for the mastercarver. There is a lot for the foredom. I'm leaning towards foredom. Thanks


----------

